# Got My G0759 Today



## Texas74 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi I am new to the machining world and this forum I got a 7x10 mini lathe and am in the process of either getting the g0704 or g0759 and can't seem to make my mind up between the 2 
I know the dro would be a great asset but don't know how good the dro on the g0759 is if it's worth the extra $500 any input would be greatly appreciated 

Thx texas74


----------



## brav65 (Sep 7, 2015)

I believe it is an Eason DRO built for Grizzly.  It is a pretty good deal if you consider what it would cost to buy a DRO and install it yourself.  I had a 759 on order but cancelled because of the backorder situation last year.  I ended up getting a PM-25, and have been very happy.  Check out Hoss Machine at www.go704.com for lots of info on the 704.  

It is not that difficult to install a DRO, just takes some time to figure out how you want to install the scales.  I have to say the DRO makes things much easier, but it is not essential.


----------



## Texas74 (Sep 7, 2015)

brav65 said:


> I believe it is an Eason DRO built for Grizzly.  It is a pretty good deal if you consider what it would cost to buy a DRO and install it yourself.  I had a 759 on order but cancelled because of the backorder situation last year.  I ended up getting a PM-25, and have been very happy.  Check out Hoss Machine at www.go704.com for lots of info on the 704.
> 
> It is not that difficult to install a DRO, just takes some time to figure out how you want to install the scales.  I have to say the DRO makes things much easier, but it is not essential.



I did read up on Hoss's site and also looked at the pm 25 which is g0704 with some upgrades I guess and called them and they had a shipment coming in this month or next. 
I've been on YouTube looking at how some people install their dro's and what some are saying about the machines but don't seem to have alot about the g0759 on there I am seeing more here than on YouTube,so hopefully maybe by this week I could decide

Thx


----------



## brav65 (Sep 7, 2015)

I had fun installing my DRO and ended up getting a three axis from DRO pros.  Very high quality with a good install and user manual.  Go for the 704 then you can have the pick of whatever DRO you want, or get a PM machine and add the DRO at a later date.  Take a look at the PM-727. It's a beefier mill than the 704/25, and they are in stock.


----------



## Texas74 (Sep 7, 2015)

brav65 said:


> I had fun installing my DRO and ended up getting a three axis from DRO pros.  Very high quality with a good install and user manual.  Go for the 704 then you can have the pick of whatever DRO you want, or get a PM machine and add the DRO at a later date.  Take a look at the PM-727. It's a beefier mill than the 704/25, and they are in stock.



That machine looks like a BEAST it will be more than I need for my use but thanks for the info


----------



## johnlesar (Sep 7, 2015)

I picked up a G0704 and a 3 axis Grizzly DRO  about a week ago. Got the DRO installed during the week. The Y axis scale has stopped working after very little actual use. I am hoping it is just a defective scale. I will put in a call to customer service tomorrow. John


----------



## Texas74 (Sep 7, 2015)

johnlesar said:


> I picked up a G0704 and a 3 axis Grizzly DRO  about a week ago. Got the DRO installed during the week. The Y axis scale has stopped working after very little actual use. I am hoping it is just a defective scale. I will put in a call to customer service tomorrow
> . John




Sorry to hear about the scale which dro did you get?


----------



## johnlesar (Sep 7, 2015)

I got the Grizzly branded unit. Upon further investigation it seems to be a touchy Y axis input on the back of the readout. I used some contact cleaner on it and it seems to be OK. Time will tell.


----------



## Texas74 (Sep 7, 2015)

johnlesar said:


> I got the Grizzly branded unit. Upon further investigation it seems to be a touchy Y axis input on the back of the readout. I used some contact cleaner on it and it seems to be OK. Time will tell.


OK good deal I would still call them and let them know


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 12, 2015)

If you have no plans to go cnc with it then get the 759. If cnc is in the near future than the 704. If you get the 759 and then decide to go cnc, you can give me a good deal on the dro.


----------



## Texas74 (Sep 18, 2015)

Went and picked my g0759 from trucking company terminal tonight and will set it up tomorrow


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 19, 2015)

PICS!!!!


----------



## Texas74 (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Texas74 (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Texas74 (Sep 21, 2015)

Oooh yes my baby is home and time for me to learn how to use her


----------



## brav65 (Sep 21, 2015)

She looks so nice and clean, congratulations on your new toy!


----------



## Texas74 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you now just need to run a outlet for some juice and get her trimmed and get dirty making chips


----------

